# eclipse acrylic tanks crack?!



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I have Eclipse 6 gal. tanks and this is the second one that has developed cracks along the base in the front! The first one that did this leaked; this one is not yet leaking. Is this a common problem?!  I thought acrylic was supposed to be stronger than glass?!  

Is there some sort of acrylic seal I can put on? Or should I just exchange the tank... again!?

I am worried that the crack will get worse and the water will leak out!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can exchange for a new one, do it. Cracks do tend to propagate. Acrylic is stronger than glass on a weight by weight basis, but most acrylic tanks are made just thick enough with no spare capacity. Is there some reason you tanks might be cracking? Is the place where the tank sits level? Is in in direct sunlight or under a strong incandescent lamp?


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

They are completely level... both sit on either side of my tv on a sturdy entertainment unit and are never moved. They are not under strong light of any kind.

It's crazy... it's just one day POOF, there's a crack! The crack reflects the light from the tank which makes it very noticeable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Switch to glass, maybe upsize to a 10g. The eclipse tanks are pretty, but IMO glass lasts a lot longer than thin acrylic.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

OK, I did as emc7 suggested and bought a 10g glass tank. The Petsmart brand has a lifetime warranty and they will exchange it at any time. It's not as pretty... but the fish will make it so 

I still have a problem.... I cannot find my receipt for the Eclipse! Since this is the second tank that cracked and I exchanged the first one that cracked, I'm thinking maybe I don't have a receipt since this one is not the original purchase! ARGH! It's about a year old... maybe even less. Marineland's customer service is closed now, but I sent an email. I'm not sure they will allow me to exchange it since I can't find the receipt (maybe I will come across it... I will continue to search)... and I'm not sure if I registered it online. UGH!

Is there any type of acrylic seal that I can use on the tank so the crack won't get worse?!?!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think old-fashioned acrylic aquarium sealant would work, but be ugly. It would be safer to attach another piece on acrylic over the cracked area. 100% silicone sealant should also work.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

OK, thanks. It's actually at the very base of the front and doesn't extend higher than my substrate. I can actually only see the two small cracks because they catch the light, so maybe a sealant won't be too noticeable.


----------

